# Water heater perfection



## Doubletap (May 5, 2010)

My local appliance man is installing water heaters.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

That's a low-down dirty crying shame right there.......


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

that strapping on the expansion tank is the mark of a hack. And those grey acetal fittings... Well I wont even go there. 

The whole install looks hacktabulous.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Nate21 (Nov 25, 2011)

Wow! The owner of the place was ok with that... Whomever did it was ok leaving something like that. I don't know how someone could do that, walk away and sleep at night....


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

wow


----------



## Evelse (Feb 2, 2012)

That's proof that anybody can install a HWT but not everybody can do it right.


----------



## PlumberJ (Dec 12, 2011)

I think that crap is so funny!


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Itinerary:

1) Remove old HWT.
2) Install new HWT.
3) Support expantion tank.
4) Install expantion tank.

"Olã sêniõr boss man, are you sure those steps are in the right order?"

"No hablo englais... you put in Calentador de agua now or you fired..."

"Ok, you're el jefe"

:laughing:

The following user wishes to thank U666A for this useful post: Mississippiplum


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Is it part of the training that plumbers want to make clean, straight lines, or is it part of what makes you a plumber, and it was there from the beginning. Honestly I can't remember ever being ok with cobbled stuff. Even when I was not very skilled in work(today), I would strive to do it cleaner. 

Maybe it is being lazy, inept, untrained, ignorant or something else entirely. 

For those of us who engage in hands on plumbing work everyday, we know that is a easy fix, and wouldn't take long to change. But that is a with the experience, tools, and parts to make it right. 

The sheer volume of work like that will keep us busy into generations to come. There simply are not enough decent plumbers out there to overcome the DIY, Hacks, pseudo-pros, etc....


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

All parts straight from Lowe's.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

I think the lowes ranger comment is in order here, just wish I could recall what member came up with it.


----------



## Piper34 (Oct 10, 2011)

That install was by the blowed ranger


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

geez...


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Dam shame!


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

That made a little pukette in my mouth!


----------



## robwilliams (May 6, 2011)

At least they didn't use the sharkbite fittings, although, it may have turned out to be a better install if they did. Also, is that a new or used hot water tank? If it is new, what is that shiot all over the top of it?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I wonder what he actually walked into ??

most all of it looks like much older work 
and he probably walked into this mess...

he probably just cut those copper lines and put on those flex connectors and got the hell out of there.....

if a cheap assed customer from lowes refused to clean up that mess, his choice was to either walk away or just hook it up as best possible....

what else could the poor hack do???


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

did they caulk the ball valve in?


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

man ! thats big pimpin !!


----------

